# Puppy Names "L"



## brandynbrown (Jul 31, 2008)

As many of you know I am patiently waiting on my Jagenstadt puppy and we need a good L name I like unique names but I think we want to call him blaze not sure Please help!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I like Lakota. That is my male call names are primarily Bubba and sometimes Koda, or when he is being silly I call him LaLa boy.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I like "Lando" for a male. Divas grandsires name was "Logo".

Here is one of the 179487 dog name "lists" on the internet. 
Name picker.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

Laredo
Lars
Liam
Logan
Luca - This is my favorite!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

ooo, I like Luca too. What about Loki prounounce l(o)-ki, Loki was a mischevious troublemaker in some mythology (forget wich one) seems fitting for a puppy!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Logan, Luka or Luca
Lando is great
Landon

absolute favorite *Lasso *(my aunt had named her GSD this)
Unfortunately he is no longer with us


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Leo
Link
Larz
Lance
Luke








I'm so jealous that you are getting a Jagenstadt puppy!! Can't wait to see pictures when you can finally bring him home!


----------



## GSD_Love (Jun 22, 2008)

I love the name Landon too! Some others are... Lankston or Langston, Lancelot, Lawson, Layne, Lazer, Layton or Leighton, Leo or Leonardo, and Levi...Have Fun choosing a name and Good Luck with your new puppy!!!


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Linden
Lidl
Luft
Lupe
Ludacris
Luxor
Lupine

Those are some of the different names that I can come up with.

More common are 
Lewis
Louis
Lou


----------



## rucker105 (May 19, 2008)

Lucious (like "Looshus")
Leighton
Luther
Lazerus (Laz)


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I like Luca and Lucious. Leo or Lupe would be cool too, especially if you pronounced Leo in Latin (instead of saying a long e like in Lee you would say it with a long a, like in Payton)


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

If you were getting a female, I would suggest "Lucia"


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I like Lazer...


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidIf you were getting a female, I would suggest "Lucia"


This litter are all boys. Nice try. lol. 

What the original poster, I think, is trying to do is come up with a registration name not the actual everyday call name. It's tough to come up with a name because she probably hasn't met the puppy yet. We used Jazz von Jagenstadt for our dog and she goes by Tosca at home.


----------



## brandynbrown (Jul 31, 2008)

We have setteled on......drum roll please.........LUCA Thank you all for your help!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

You're getting an Andrew pup? Cool, I do hope you'll post LOTs of pictures as the pup grows!!!


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Andrew is acquiring quite a reputation. We just say "Andrew" and we know which kennel that is.


----------



## brandynbrown (Jul 31, 2008)

Dont worry there will be tons....I have the entire litter and mom of course all over my house ( so my daughter can get aquainted)


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Is 'Luca' going to be his call name or part of his reg. name??? just curious...


----------

